# Traits that were lost to evolution that you wish humans still had



## nreynolds1990 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm just curious what traits that were lost in the human evolutionary line do you wish were never evolved out of us? Personally I like the feet-hands that orangutans and other primates have. If I could pick a single trait I wish never evolved out of humans I would say that. It would be some useful having 4 hands instead of 2


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

nreynolds1990 said:


> I'm just curious what traits that were lost in the human evolutionary line do you wish were never evolved out of us? Personally I like the feet-hands that orangutans and other primates have. If I could pick a single trait I wish never evolved out of humans I would say that. It would be some useful having 4 hands instead of 2


 Meh we wouldn't be able to run properly.

I say prehensile tails. It would act as a balancing tool and could be used possible as an extra hand in some cases. No ill effects.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Directional ears. (and the ability to flap our ears down when we want something to be a bit quieter).


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Hahaha, another vote for tails. Also, a good sense of smell would be nice. And some claws maybe. At least thicker nails.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

Brain, the new generations are.....


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Ears that move and tails.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

I can't really think of anything. I'm glad we have opposable thumbs and walk on two legs. I guess if the trait of having gills stuck along with evolution long enough that we had them today, that would be neat.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Gills. Takin' it back a few steps.


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

Ability to see in the dark


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I kind of want a tail.. Not sure how I'd want it to look.. It would have to be furry otherwise it'd be disgusting and I wouldn't want it. I want wings, too. Maybe reptilian ones, maybe light feathery ones... I'd like to have the physical strength of a chimp as well, minus the body shape.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

A proper appendix. It would so much easier to feed everyone.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Gills: it would save me time when I go diving.


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

josue0098 said:


> Ears that move and tails.


I can move my ears. It's only a little bit, but i can move em.

I'll second the tails or gills. Not both


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I really want a nice fluffy tail, like a Persian cat. 
Gills would be nice, too...


----------



## Pantalaimon25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Definitely tails


----------



## Ocky (Feb 19, 2011)

Wings

A Tail would be pretty cute too


----------



## nreynolds1990 (Jan 8, 2012)

judging from the overwhelming tails comments everyone here wishes we were saiyans haha


----------



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

im all for gills, ears that flap, and tails. i can think of a good bit of things i could annoy people with using my tail .


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tails would be a pain in the ass. ( No pun intended )


----------



## DMack (Aug 16, 2011)

Common sense.


----------

